# Jurassic World Trailer 2X Gif



## Akrueger100 (26 Nov. 2014)




----------



## Death Row (26 Nov. 2014)

Warum habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Mosasaurier mehr als nur den Hai fressen wird?


----------



## Crippler (27 Nov. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Warum habe ich das Gefühl, dass der Mosasaurier mehr als nur den Hai fressen wird?



Weil es sonst ''Sea World: The Doku'' heißen würde.


----------



## Jeti112 (9 Feb. 2015)

richtig cool


----------



## pelican66 (14 Feb. 2015)

cool :thumbup:


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

sehr gut!


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

Hahaha


Can't wait for it.


----------



## Devil81 (9 März 2015)

geil, freu mich drauf.


----------



## debmaria (5 Juli 2015)

I love this movie !


----------



## maklps (19 Juli 2015)

Nachdem Teil 3 deutlich abgefallen ist von der Qualität, haben die Filmemacher endlich mal wieder einen super JP Film gedreht! Klar ist er an manchen Stellen "unrealistisch", aber es ist immer Action und langweilig wirds einem ganz sicher nicht


----------



## Angus MacGyver (4 Sep. 2015)

maklps schrieb:


> Nachdem Teil 3 deutlich abgefallen ist von der Qualität, haben die Filmemacher endlich mal wieder einen super JP Film gedreht! Klar ist er an manchen Stellen "unrealistisch", aber es ist immer Action und langweilig wirds einem ganz sicher nicht



Sehe ich ganz gleich. Toller, unterhaltsamer Film!


----------

